# here are few of my lab values



## fruitymama (Apr 20, 2012)

A lot of mine are what I would say is boarder line....but I included only the ones that were out of whack.

My level Range
TSH-0.11 (0.35 - 5.5 uIU/ml)
Free T4-0.94	(0.9 - 1.8	ng/dl)
T3, Total-3.84	(0.6 - 1.8	ng/ml)

Anti-TPO Abs-83.6

SEE BELOW	
0-60 = Negative
>60 = Positive

other things that were out of whack were
my levels normal
WBC -11.3 (4.0 - 11.0)

Segs Relative-80.0 (42-63)
Lymp relative -14.1 (25-40)
Granulocyte Absolute Count -9.0 (1.7-7.7)
esinophilis absolute-0 (0-.6)

my total protein and my albumin were both on the high side of norma, as was my calcium.

Hopefully this makes sense. I wish there was an app or a sight that let you put in lab values to weed out conditions, but I know that would be a lad idea too.

Jen


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fruitymama said:


> A lot of mine are what I would say is boarder line....but I included only the ones that were out of whack.
> 
> My level Range
> TSH-0.11 (0.35 - 5.5 uIU/ml)
> ...


Here is a great site for you!

http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/features/ref-ranges

Upper left is the search engine. Have at it!


----------

